# Bulls to trade Aldridge



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

to portland for Khryapa & the 4th pick!!

:jawdrop:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



Bulls4Life said:


> to portland for Khryapa & the 4th pick!!
> 
> :jawdrop:



Woot?


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

maaaaaaan no #7.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



Bulls4Life said:


> to portland for Khryapa & the 4th pick!!
> 
> :jawdrop:


that's all - no #7 pick?

Terrible if that's it.

Great trade if we get #7.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

Thats all what Pax could get from them? ****


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



Bulls4Life said:


> to portland for Khryapa & the 4th pick!!
> 
> :jawdrop:


Who the hell if Khryapa?


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

who is Khryapa???

:whoknows:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

Why make this trade?

We get Khryapa and the all mysterious future considerations. That's like moving down for free unless Khryapa ends up replacing Songalia. Whatever. Not a good start for Pax.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

why does portland do this deal? aldrige would be there at 4? are they trying to dump krypa


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

Expand the deal if necessary, but right now Im pissed if it stays this way. We basically exchanged picks for nothing. 
Portland can keep VK and their cash.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

Makes no sense at all, unless it's a 1st round conditional or something. He gets 5 ppg, is a 6'9" SF, which we're loaded at anyway. He is only 23, so I guess that's a plus though. I don't see what good he'll be except a filler, unless he's a quick defender and will be able to cover the big SGs for us??? Anyone seen him play much?


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

From NBADraft.net:




> Victor Khryapa
> Birthdate: 8/3/82
> NBA Position: Small Forward
> Ht: 6-8
> ...


Well, if we can't have Bargs......


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

We got a player and the same guy he was going to pick at 2 anyway. What do you mean the trade was for nothing?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

If TT is tops on Pax's board, this makes a bit more sense.

I wonder if we would have gotten 4 and 7 if TT had gone 3


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

wtf..was this trade necessary? lol we traded for Thomas and a SF?

wtf


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

I still don't get the reasoning here. Would Charlotte have actually taken Aldridge at #3???? Maybe they were indeed trying to dump a contract of a 5 PPG SF who is useless to us. Just dumb to me, depending on what our future considerations are I guess.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

maybe save a little cap room for FAs?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

Guys guys guys...my gosh...

I admit this isn't a groundbreaking trade, but HE STILL GOT HIS GUY! 

Either we draft Tyrus at #2 and come away with nothing else, or make this deal and pick up some spare parts.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

Ugh, I feel like a kid on christmas morning who asked his parents for either the Playstation 3 or Xbox360 only to wake up with the Nintendo Wii.


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

Plus TT gets paid 4th pick $. Bulls have cap for B. Wallace.

Have faith - Pax is no fool.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

Did ya'll realize.....they PRAISED us for taking Thomas, they think he's gonna be special..

They DISSED Portland LOL said they don't know what they're doing


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

FWIW, Portland fans arent happy they gave up VK for nothing.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



thebizkit69u said:


> Ugh, I feel like a kid on christmas morning who asked his parents for either the Playstation 3 or Xbox360 only to wake up with the Nintendo Wii.


I kinda agree with us taking Thomas how much do we need Deng?We bascliy have Thomas and Noc who will be our starting fowards but will Deng be happy as a support player coming off the bench.Even if Deng does start imo Noc is a better all around player so will Deng see a lot of minutes which can also be a problem.I just hope we take a big at 16 because we are still a very small team.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



doomraisin said:


> Plus TT gets paid 4th pick $. Bulls have cap for B. Wallace.
> 
> Have faith - Pax is no fool.


We got that figured out, but why the other guy? We might gain some $ from paying #4 vs #2, but that's made up by the extra SF we just picked up. I personally just wanna know what the hell he wanted that SF for. He was the 22nd pick in the draft 2 years ago, so was at least a 1st rounder lol, but that's about it.


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

Im still wondering why dudes were complaining.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

I wonder if we could trade up and get Gay still. That would be awesome. As someone stated, we might not have that much need for some of our guys now that we got that new SF and Thomas, so maybe could trade up for Gay and call it a day. We'd have 2 great athletes then in Gay and Thomas.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



doomraisin said:


> Im still wondering why dudes were complaining.


Me too. We got the guy we wanted, and kind of manipulated Portland into giving us another SF. We got a 2 for 1 deal. Oh well. The trade is lame, but it didnt hurt us.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



The ROY said:


> Did ya'll realize.....they PRAISED us for taking Thomas, they think he's gonna be special..
> 
> They DISSED Portland LOL said they don't know what they're doing


Portland doesn't... If Aldridge turns out to be better than Roy, Gay or Morrison (who actually fit huge needs for them!), I'll be stunned.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



Bullsky said:


> Me too. We got the guy we wanted, and kind of manipulated Portland into giving us another SF. We got a 2 for 1 deal. Oh well. The trade is lame, but it didnt hurt us.


As you said, the trade is lame, didn't hurt us. I don't think anyone thought it hurt us at all, but more that it was just as stupid trade, and what was the point.


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

It's better than just not hurting us. We're talking about a Russian that's going to fit in with Skiles great. It's acknowledged that foreign players are schooled in fundamentals in a way that greatly pleases Skiles and Paxson.

Are we getting the idea here? The Bulls are trying to become an egoless, hard-working, lunchbucket team. If we can get Wallace, that's another perfect cog in the machine.

Can you IMAGINE the DEFENSE?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

Still waiting for David Stern to announce the trade.......


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



DaBabyBullz said:


> I wonder if we could trade up and get Gay still. That would be awesome. As someone stated, we might not have that much need for some of our guys now that we got that new SF and Thomas, so maybe could trade up for Gay and call it a day. We'd have 2 great athletes then in Gay and Thomas.


We don't need to get any younger. Save the trades for later.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



doomraisin said:


> We don't need to get any younger. Save the trades for later.


I'd do it without doubt. Duhon and 16 for 7 (GAY) would be awesome. They were wanting Roy, maybe Duhon would work.


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



DaBabyBullz said:


> We got that figured out, but why the other guy? We might gain some $ from paying #4 vs #2, but that's made up by the extra SF we just picked up. I personally just wanna know what the hell he wanted that SF for. He was the 22nd pick in the draft 2 years ago, so was at least a 1st rounder lol, but that's about it.


Deng will play the 2.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



doomraisin said:


> Deng will play the 2.


If he's capable I'd go with that. He does have pretty decent athleticism. Sure would like to have Gay in Chicago though, and moving up 8 slots might be doable. Gay with McGrady and Yao might be pretty good though. I personally think Redick would be a perfect fit with a huge center and a slasher like McGrady though.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



DaBabyBullz said:


> As you said, the trade is lame, didn't hurt us. I don't think anyone thought it hurt us at all, but more that it was just as stupid trade, and what was the point.



Maybe Portland's 1st pick in the second round is part of the deal??????



That would be nice!!!!

:bsmile:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



doomraisin said:


> Deng will play the 2.


If Deng won't be playing the 3, he would be better at 4 than at 2.


1.


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



DaBabyBullz said:


> I'd do it without doubt. Duhon and 16 for 7 (GAY) would be awesome. They were wanting Roy, maybe Duhon would work.


But now we've still got Duhon. Why Duhon for Gay? Duhon is supertough. He fits in perfectly. 

Let's not get too caught up in positions. I think it's more important to have guys buy into the system, and to have flexibility with matchups.


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



Bulls4Life said:


> If Deng won't be playing the 3, he would be better at 4 than at 2.
> 
> 
> 1.


Oh, no. Deng's no 4. I think he's a super-long 2. I thought that when he was at Duke. He's got the ability to handle the ball and shoot off screens or fly to the hole. Remember how young he is.

I love what's transpired so far.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



doomraisin said:


> But now we've still got Duhon. Why Duhon for Gay? Duhon is supertough. He fits in perfectly.
> 
> Let's not get too caught up in positions. I think it's more important to have guys buy into the system, and to have flexibility with matchups.


Duhon is average, Gay might be a real stud. I'd have been trying to trade up big time when Gay slipped that far. That's really what it comes down to, an average guy vs one with star potential. No brainer to me.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

This is a good trade for the Bulls...no doubt. Why Portland makes this trade boggles the mind? Khryapa is a good player. He averaged 4.4 (1.7 offensive) rpg and 5.5 ppg in only 20 minutes a night. He shoots a high percentage and he is paid low first round money. This is a good addition to our depth. I could see us playing Deng at 2 guard some, which allows Noc and Khryapa to play some 3. Like I said a depth player. If he is our 10th man, we are doing alright for ourselves.

In addition, we get money and get to pay Tyrus less money. Moronic trade by Portland who needs decent players.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



Bulls4Life said:


> Maybe Portland's 1st pick in the second round is part of the deal??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't they say future consideration? Meaning future years?


----------



## KGBULLS06 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*

What do you think if John Paxson traded Loul Deng and Tyson Chandler for a solidified Center/ Powerforward. After they signed Ben Wallace.

Kirk- Duhon
Ben- #16
Noce
???? Tyrus
Wallace

Or do you stick with Chandler and Deng and have a lot of depth.
kirk-duhon
Gordon- #16 
Noce-Deng
Tyrus- Malik Allen
Wallace- Chandler

I prefer this lineup


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Gotta think..

This might be the trade to set up for KG..

ANOTHER SF?? yeah, looks like we might need a back up SF if we trade DENG or somethin


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

I was just reading the Portland board and to a man they are upset about losing Khryapa. Everybody is calling him mr. hustle and mr. energy. They would rather give up Outlaw and Miles. So he's a poor man's Nocioni. Sounds good to me.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Bulls to trade Aldridge0*



The Krakken said:


> Still waiting for David Stern to announce the trade.......


DMD said in the draft thread it can't be announced until July 1st for salary reasons.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Breathes a HEAVY sigh of relief.

Just say NO to Garnett


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Sene is gone.

But that all but assures us Brewer or Carney.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Magic take Reddick over Carney or Brewer! Hahahaha. Hilarious. I just remember Reddick getting shut down against LSU athletic wing players.


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd let Duhon play his whole career in Chicago. He's a hustle player, he's tough, he's fundamentally sound, he's a great team player - as long as he wanted to stay, I'd have him.

Rudy Gay plays soft sometimes. Damn soft. I watch Big East basketball all season (ND fan), and I've seen him play hard and I've seen him on cruise control. 

Skiles and Paxson don't do cruise control.

Do not underestimate our team's emphasis on personality. Have you noticed that the Bulls look like a frenzied college ball club? This is no accident. The team that leads the league in most high scorerers, and the lowest-scoring high scorer is a team that's going to come at you unselfishly.

I don't want to get on a big tangent here, but Skiles and Paxson are true believers, believers that this game is a team sport, and the club that gets a true team together will have a competitive advantage over the rest of the league.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Magic take Reddick over Carney or Brewer! Hahahaha. Hilarious. I just remember Reddick getting shut down against LSU athletic wing players.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like we may end up with either brewer or Carney. :laugh:

Paxson has gotten away with murder in the two drafts he has had so far.....


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Thabo? Over Brewer or Carney!!! Man...in Pax and Skiles we trust.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

we got NOTHING for trading down.it was the #2 and a 2nd rounder for #4 and that 6-7 dood..PAX GOT NOTHING FOR THE TRADE DOWN..


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd let Duhon play his whole career in Chicago. He's a hustle player, he's tough, he's fundamentally sound, he's a great team player - as long as he wanted to stay, I'd have him.

Rudy Gay plays soft sometimes. Damn soft. I watch Big East basketball all season (ND fan), and I've seen him play hard and I've seen him on cruise control. 

Skiles and Paxson don't do cruise control.

Do not underestimate our team's emphasis on personality. Have you noticed that the Bulls look like a frenzied college ball club? This is no accident. The team that leads the league in most high scorerers, and the lowest-scoring high scorer is a team that's going to come at you unselfishly.

I don't want to get on a big tangent here, but Skiles and Paxson are true believers, believers that this game is a team sport, and the club that gets a true team together will have a competitive advantage over the rest of the league.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

doomraisin said:


> I'd let Duhon play his whole career in Chicago. He's a hustle player, he's tough, he's fundamentally sound, he's a great team player - as long as he wanted to stay, I'd have him.
> 
> Rudy Gay plays soft sometimes. Damn soft. I watch Big East basketball all season (ND fan), and I've seen him play hard and I've seen him on cruise control.
> 
> ...


There a reason you posted the same post 41 minutes apart? lol Duhon is ok, but nothing special by any means. Only thing good about him is he's a backup that is pretty good, that is ok with being a backup I guess.


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

DaBabyBullz said:


> There a reason you posted the same post 41 minutes apart? lol Duhon is ok, but nothing special by any means. Only thing good about him is he's a backup that is pretty good, that is ok with being a backup I guess.


Yeah, well, the traffic was so high on the site that when I hit submit, I just left it and kept watching the draft, then I guess I checked on it later and found that it looked like it never did submit, so I hit it again. So there's the reason!

Anyway, that's all I'm saying. Not everyone has to be a star - the winning teams are deep. Role players win championships.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

bulls said:


> we got NOTHING for trading down.it was the #2 and a 2nd rounder for #4 and that 6-7 dood..PAX GOT NOTHING FOR THE TRADE DOWN..


You're not looking at it the right way. We still got the same guy that were gonna take #2 anyways! As far as I'm concerned, we could've traded down 5 or 6 spots as long as Tyrus Thomas still gets drafted by us. The bonus from our end is that we swap a 2nd rounder (fairly worthless 95% of the time) for a young SF prospect who actually is supposedly pretty decent. We also have Tyrus on a slightly smaller contract by trading down 2 spots (not saying I care about that, but it's part of the reasoning). It's not a groundbreaking deal, but bottom line is we come away with some talented guys who we didn't have before.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

The Viktor kid might be insurance...I smell a trade brewing...


----------

